# (V) Homefront The Revolution + Expansion Pass + Steelbook Hülle PS4 NEU OVP



## Bluemaster1981 (13. Februar 2017)

*(V) Homefront The Revolution + Expansion Pass + Steelbook Hülle PS4 NEU OVP*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo PC-Games-Gemeinde,[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]verkaufe ein nagelneues verschweisstes PS4 Homefront The Revolution mit einem DLC Codes für den Expansion Pass den ich in der nagelneuen Steelbook mit einlege.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Der Verkaufspreis ist bei 20 Euro inklusive versicherten Versand.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Werde es als Hermes Päckchen für 3,89 Euro versendet.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Bei Interesse einfach eine private Nachricht senden.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Könnt mein Ebay Profil anschauen das ich super super zuverlässig bin: 

[/FONT]http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=bomberc64


----------



## Bluemaster1981 (19. Februar 2017)

Preissturz. Biete es für 15 Euro an inklusive Versand.


Werde es als Hermes Päckchen versendet.


Bei Interesse einfach eine private Nachricht senden.


----------



## Bluemaster1981 (27. Februar 2017)

Das Spiel wurde verkauft für 19,24 Euro. Kann geschlossen werden.


----------

